# Get NAKED & Look in the MIRROR



## Sourdough

Really look, Look closely. Tell the TRUTH to yourself.

http://westernrifleshooters.wordpress.com/2013/09/20/ammerc-getting-in-shape/

http://maxvelocitytactical.blogspot.com/2013/09/reality-check-all-gear-no-idea.html


----------



## RevWC

It was werid I could have sworn I saw Rodney Dangerfield.....


----------



## FrankW

I am a little overweight but I am back to working out 6 times a week.

Motto:

*Everyday someone who would follow orders to kill you works out. Do you?*

PS: I been trying to get a Carbine class with that Max Velocity guy and sent 2 emails and have not heard back yet.
The 1st email was 10 days ago and I been diligently checking my spam folder just in case and my email every day.
Just sent a 3rd one a few minutes ago too.


----------



## Sentry18

I don't know if looking in the mirror helps people judge fitness. My boss is overweight but is scary strong and has much more stamina than anyone would ever guess. The cover does not always reveal the book.










Just the same those who are fit (on a practical basis) have a better chance of surviving a disaster of any severity, those who are not fit and survive will become fit very quickly (and perhaps painfully). Instead of the mirror I suggest you load up a heavy pack and head out for a several mile hike in the woods. Preferably with some light climbing involved, even if that means over fences and up a steep hill. Somewhere in the process take off running for 15 minutes or so, as if someone was pursuing you. By the end of the day your fitness level will become quite clear.


----------



## Boomy

Sentry18 said:


> I don't know if looking in the mirror helps people judge fitness. My boss is overweight but is scary strong and has much more stamina than anyone would ever guess. The cover does not always reveal the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the same those who are fit (on a practical basis) have a better chance of surviving a disaster of any severity, those who are not fit and survive will become fit very quickly (and perhaps painfully). Instead of the mirror I suggest you load up a heavy pack and head out for a several mile hike in the woods. Preferably with some light climbing involved, even if that means over fences and up a steep hill. Somewhere in the process take off running for 15 minutes or so, as if someone was pursuing you. *By the end of the day your fitness level will become quite clear*.


Day???? Give me thirty minutes and I'll be crying like a frenchy:surrender:


----------



## AgentFlounder

I'm thinkin' more like 5 for me... I know from hunting just what kind of 'shape' I'm in


----------



## *Andi

Your life and your health are in your hands... What one does with that is up to them. 

And I deleted the rest of my rant ...lol :surrender:


----------



## jeff47041

I work construction. I'm fat but healthy and strong. I regularly carry heavy loads on my shoulder up ladders. I thought my legs were really strong. I mean, I carry one 73lb bundle at a time, but a lot of them in a days time...I'm TOUGH! My arms and shoulders, but especially my legs.

My 6 year old grand daughter beat me in a foot race. And not by just a little bit. Embarrassing and a wake up call. So, I've been working on fixing up a bike so I can work on my legs and my belly fat.


----------



## FrankW

We all have our strengths and weaknesses.
My fascitis is keeping me from working sprints.

So all my runs are slow, but there are 3 of them per week, every week.
..and up to 4 iron pumps that are all real weight and designed to support my ability to carry packs and/or hold/manipulate a weapon consistently for a long time.

I believe that w/o having to be a world class supermen, we can be in decent shape enough to be operationally effective as long as we stick with a reasonable work out schedule


----------



## Tirediron

Why do I need NaeKid every time I need to look in the mirror, He lives close but not that close, and the bathroom is small, not sure we will both fit


----------



## zracer7

Only time I am "fit" is the month before my pt test. Keep telling myself I won't quit after it but lazyness always gets the better of me. Man, that first workout I do when pt is close I am aching....which will be tonight BTW. Ugh.


----------



## bugoutbob

Man, I've already seen me naked. Nothing in the post apocalyptic, SHTF, EOTWAWKI, WROL can scare me now. 

Having said that, a lot of injuries and a sedentary lifestyle have really taken their toll and I am slowly rebuilding.


----------



## Wellrounded

Pfft.... I'm short, plumb and grey haired... that's got nothing to do with how fit I am. 50% of the time I have to use 2 sticks to walk.... You still won't out work me  Truth is it just hurts more these days.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I started back on a regime about six months ago. I am old but have lost a bunch of weight. I still need to work on my belly but I am now down to a 34-35 inch waist and a 46 inch chest. I have always worked hard in my jobs and can do a tread mill test with no problems. Looking in the mirror however does not really tell the story. Have someone take a picture and show it to you. That is the killer. I have seen my picture and it ain't pretty. GB


----------



## VoorTrekker

jeff47041 said:


> I work construction. I regularly carry heavy loads on my shoulder up ladders. *I thought my legs were really strong.* I mean, I carry one 73lb bundle at a time, but a lot of them in a days time...
> ...My 6 year old grand daughter beat me in a foot race. And not by just a little bit...


You are mistaking aerobic fitness for muscle strength fitness. One does not compliment the other. They must both be developed separately. Aerobics are "dance" calisthenics, running, swimming, kick boxing drills, heavy bag workouts, bicycling (one speed cruiser), etc.

Muscle strength training strains the muscle groups and requires breaks in training. Aerobics requires a minimum of 13 minutes of activity bringing up the maximum target heart rate to at least 65%. Breaks in aerobic training must be after the first 13 minutes and then frequent breaks can be taken.

Muscle strength can endure inactivity for days and even weeks before strength/muscle atrophy occurs. Aerobic fitness atrophy begins after 72 hours of inactivity. Which one is more important for fitness training?


----------



## helicopter5472

Wow, I am wondering if I came from this galaxie. either I have built a nice shed over my tool, or my tool has shrunk, Have lost 10 pounds since open heart surgery but would like to loose another 20 or so, but beginning to feel much better without the weight. Working around food all day doesn't help but I'm getting much better.


----------



## Sourdough

I spent 34 years as an Alaskan Big Game Hunting Guide, and no matter how much you told hunters to get in shape before their hunt, they were shocked at the physical experience once afield.


----------



## worldengineer

19 and in shape  train at least every other day for my hobby ( money drain haha ) 

But I absolutely believe your health is more important than even your preps, cause if you're healthy you can protect and supply your family and their future.


----------



## dixiemama

I hike an old logging road that borders our outside fence a couple times a week. I can do a mile in an hour of almost 50° grade, up and down. Might not seem like much, but there are downed trees and rocks the size of small trucks you have to cross.


----------



## tsrwivey

Hate to break it to the Rambo wannabe's, that lean, mean muscle machine of a body requires a lot of calories to keep running. Unless you've got a truckload of food & water strapped to your back as your romping through the woods, you just ain't gonna last long. Dandelion greens just don't have much in the way of calories. Think you'll live on meat? Well, that plan is not likely to work out well for any length of time. Yes, your body can break down protein to use for energy in the absence of sufficient carbs but there's some pretty nasty waste products made in the process. Let's just say your body & mind won't be functioning as well as it is now. To all those young, dumb, & full of ______ folks who's post SHTF plan is running around the woods with a backpack, you do you & let me do me. I won't tell you your an idiot for not considering that those with more life experience than you might know better & you don't tell me I'll die because I don't have the body or the delusions of a 20 year old. Deal?


----------



## FrankW

Huh?

I think the main point of the thread was how beneficial being in good shape is. 
The linked article even states that being overly low body fat is also not desirable.

Everyone who is serious about survival needs to try to be in shape, what could possible be wrong with that?


----------



## Tirediron

Being in "shape" means good general muscle tone and decent cardiovascular condition, it does not mean you have to be stupid lean, although some people are naturally very lean and this is probably a good set up for THEM, before my spine was wrecked due to multiple whiplash injuries (a holes running into the back of my truck at red lights) I could usually make the skinny boys cough blood or throw up trying to keep up with me. Still do ok if my back doesn't complain too much.


----------



## Sourdough

Well........You seem a weeee bit defensive. I have no Rambo aspirations. I have to respectfully disagree with you, however. I am 67 y/o and I live either in the middle of nowhere or at the edge of nowhere, depending on one's wilderness comfort level.

I have NO intention of leaving my cabin & roaming the Alaska wilderness, however should that need arise, I shall aspire to survive. I feel that I have a fair chance, as I daily hike with a 35 pound survival backpack in the trail less wilderness. For the last 44 years I have drank the water straight form the creeks and have never owned or used a water filter, so I have no issue with available water.

As to food, about three years ago I started an expensive caching program, using 55 gallon steel drums w/snap-ring lockable tops, and 120MM ammo cans. Each of the five 55 Gal. drums contains one 2-burner propane stove, with two 5 gal. propane bottles near by for each stove (total of 50 gallons of propane). Each drum contains 75 freeze dried two serving Mt. House packaged meals, 30" bow saw, fishing gear, sleeping bags, tents, tarps, plates, pots and pans, first-aid, and old arctic clothing including boots, snowshoes, etc.

Each 120MM ammo can contains a 24" bow saw, spare blades, ammo, 20 Freeze dried two serving meals, etc. firearms & chainsaws & fuel are cached separate. I am now concentrating on building over-watch platforms 18' to 22' off the forest floor.

I feel that these preparations along with currently living a subsistence lifestyle may help a little. Now I just need one good woman........



tsrwivey said:


> Hate to break it to the Rambo wannabe's, that lean, mean muscle machine of a body requires a lot of calories to keep running. Unless you've got a truckload of food & water strapped to your back as your romping through the woods, you just ain't gonna last long. Dandelion greens just don't have much in the way of calories. Think you'll live on meat? Well, that plan is not likely to work out well for any length of time. Yes, your body can break down protein to use for energy in the absence of sufficient carbs but there's some pretty nasty waste products made in the process. Let's just say your body & mind won't be functioning as well as it is now. To all those young, dumb, & full of ______ folks who's post SHTF plan is running around the woods with a backpack, you do you & let me do me. I won't tell you your an idiot for not considering that those with more life experience than you might know better & you don't tell me I'll die because I don't have the body or the delusions of a 20 year old. Deal?


----------



## Foreverautumn

Believe me, you don't WANT to see me naked, in front of a mirror or otherwise.


----------



## Tirediron

Sourdough, probably the biggest concern for you is not to get injured, my eldest brother (around your age) was injured a couple of years ago, he lost a lot of muscle mass during his recovery and has not been able to rebuild it, he is still going like mad, but he is a lot smaller muscle wise, he has always been lean and as someone above said, he costs a lot to feed.


----------



## tsrwivey

I'll admit I didn't read every syllable, we've all heard it before, but here's a large segment & picture for those who didn't make it to the second site:

_"That being said, there has been a recurring theme that has been ticking away in my mind over the last several months. I have been running my training school since May and of course most of the students are civilians. Some have military experience, a couple have been active duty or reserves. My training is adapted to the student body. However, it has also been an educational experience for me - I am no longer training recruits, professional SOF troops or experienced operators. This post is by no means directed at anyone in particular from either this weekend or any previously, but it is a general comment from observation; if you are easily offended just stop reading now:

There are a couple of themes that I have noticed, and taken all together they add up to the perfect storm that will get you killed. I touched on this in this previous post: 'Gear Philosophy Update' but today I intend to rip the band-aid right off:

The two themes adding up to your death are:

1) Lack of fitness and obesity
2) Too much gear"_

Another dumba$$ who thinks they're going to Rambo it out in the wilderness with an Altoid tin of supplies. Okay, go for it. Today. Prove it. Go four weeks out in the wilderness in the dead of winter & let's see what smack your talking afterwards. This is flat stupid for 99.999% of people. The author is clearly using snob appeal to attract people to his business & website. How will that prepping philosophy work for him in 10, 20, or 30 years? Mine works for me forever. :2thumb:


----------



## Sourdough

Your time of the month.....???? Take some Midol & get some rest. Why are you so hostile........???????



tsrwivey said:


> I'll admit I didn't read every syllable, we've all heard it before.
> 
> Another dumba$$ who thinks they're going to Rambo it out in the wilderness with an Altoid tin of supplies. Okay, go for it. Today. Prove it. Go four weeks out in the wilderness in the dead of winter & let's see what smack your talking afterwards. This is flat stupid for 99.999% of people. The author is clearly using snob appeal to attract people to his business & website. How will that prepping philosophy work for him in 10, 20, or 30 years? Mine works for me forever. :2thumb:


----------



## partdeux

What's this running stuff you refer too?


----------



## VoorTrekker

There are three basic human body types:

1. Ectomorphics
2. Mesomorphics
3. Endomorphics

Ectomorphs are naturally lean skinny people. They seldom gain any significant muscle mass, almost never collect fat and lose fat faster than they gain it. 
These are the lanky people and may have higher cholesterol levels. 

Mesomorphs are the muscular athletic types. Body builders are mesomorphs, who gain muscle tissue faster and retain it longer than the other types. Mesomorphs gain fat faster than Ectomorphs, slower than Endomorphs. Mesomorphs gain and lose fat at about the same rate, mesomorphs have a lower normal body fat content. 

Endomorphs: think power lifters and fatter people. Their flesh is pudgy, they don't build muscle mass, they build fat mass. Endomorphs can do work, such as power lifting. Endomorphs gain fat at a rapid rate and lose it so slowly it is almost unnoticeable. Obese people are mostly endomorphs, but mesomorphs can become excessively fat as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cqp33

I just hiked 23 miles in 3 days in Idaho while elk hunting carrying a 45 pound pack, a loaded 7mm magnum rifle with scope and a loaded .45 pistol! Did this with an elevation change from 4600 feet to 7400 feet and back down to 6100 feet. It was all rough country hiking/hunting. Over the last 10 days my GPS shows I have walked 114.6 miles while elk hunting! Only 23 was with the pack on the rest with a daypack and always a rifle and pistol!

I am 39, weigh 175 and 6 feet tall, a pack a day smoked and each day After the 3 days with a pack I had at least 3 jack and cokes. Attitude and know how can go a long ways but general fitness through work can get you through a lot too! I am not a fitness guru in no way but I am what I call active, meaning I love to work outside and challenge myself, this was another challenge and a test of a lot of my SHTF gear. It all worked flawlessly too!


----------



## FrankW

Awesome!!!


----------



## LincTex

cqp33 said:


> in Idaho while elk hunting ....a pack a day smoked


I would forgo tobacco use while hunting - - that is a scent that is difficult to conceal and seems to be a "high alert" type-of scent for game.


----------



## TheLazyL

_"Get NAKED & Look in the MIRROR"_

Birthday suit needs ironing....


----------



## valannb22

I could stand to lose a few pounds. I'm a little overweight for my height, but I do try to run a couple times a week and do 5ks every so often.


----------



## dave_fuches

i'm not in bad shape at all. used to be a marathon runner and i still work out. my issue is age, just turned 40 and i'm not rambo anymore  knees and back are hurting and the worse thing is that there's nothing i can do about it.


----------



## TheLazyL

dave_fuches said:


> i'm not in bad shape at all. used to be a marathon runner and i still work out. my issue is age, just turned 40 and i'm not rambo anymore  knees and back are hurting and the worse thing is that there's nothing i can do about it.


It's not the years, it's the mileage.


----------



## GaryS

I can look in the mirror all I want, with or without exercise my body stays the same. At 5'11" and 162 lb, I'm not overweight, but at my age it's no longer possible to build muscle. I hate not having the strength or stamina I had only ten years ago, but nature doesn't care. It makes no difference how much I work out, the muscle strength never improves. Yes, testosterone would probably help that problem, but the adverse side effects seem to outweigh the benefits. 

Growing old sucks, and only looks good when you consider the alternative!


----------



## NaeKid

VoorTrekker said:


> There are three basic human body types:
> 
> 1. Ectomorphics
> 2. Mesomorphics
> 3. Endomorphics
> 
> Ectomorphs are naturally lean skinny people. They seldom gain any significant muscle mass, almost never collect fat and lose fat faster than they gain it.
> These are the lanky people and may have higher cholesterol levels.
> 
> Mesomorphs are the muscular athletic types. Body builders are mesomorphs, who gain muscle tissue faster and retain it longer than the other types. Mesomorphs gain fat faster than Ectomorphs, slower than Endomorphs. Mesomorphs gain and lose fat at about the same rate, mesomorphs have a lower normal body fat content.
> 
> Endomorphs: think power lifters and fatter people. Their flesh is pudgy, they don't build muscle mass, they build fat mass. Endomorphs can do work, such as power lifting. Endomorphs gain fat at a rapid rate and lose it so slowly it is almost unnoticeable. Obese people are mostly endomorphs, but mesomorphs can become excessively fat as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.


You could put me into the mesomorph-category. I look at weights and I gain muscle-mass. If I pick up the weights I gain massive-size quickly. I can't run, but, I can peddle a bicycle all day long without getting winded. A few years back a friend bet me that I couldn't bench-press a dana-60 ... I won that bet.

My brother is more of the ectomorph-category. He can't put on weight, he can lift weights all day long and still have skinny shoulders and arms, but, he can run all day long and does wilderness running just for fun. He can also peddle a bicycle all day long, but, I can go longer (yes, that is a little dig). :teehee:


----------



## worldengineer

I am a 19 year old Rambo, artydance: at least I assume that was partially targeted at me. Either way doesn't matter I'm a hell of a lot better off than these other oblivious idiots I call my friends. Or in SHTF terminology meat shields..


----------



## Boris

would it help if I posted some P.T. routines? I got hit by a car earlier this year and it set me back a lot. then I got sick and got further behind. I got back to it last week. we can all be better than what we are.


----------



## bugoutbob

Now you've gone and done it. I've seen myself naked and I'm scarred for life. I won't be able to sleep tonight. Now I know why when I go to the beach the people from GreenPeace are always trying to push me into the water.


----------



## UncleJoe

Well, as most of the old timers around here know, I still climb trees for a living at 55 so that keeps me in fairly good physical condition.


----------



## Tweto

I just turned 60, watch my weight and what I eat. I walk the dogs 5 miles a day 5-6 days a week (just got back). Still lift weights, do all my own mechanical work. I'm in better shape then I was at 45, I was 260 pounds back then now I'm 220.

If you are a prepper, attempting to stay in shape is apart of the culture just as much as having food stored or firearms or generators. Physical abilities will be required in any SHTF scenario that I can think of.


----------



## camo2460

You know, I used to do all of those exercises too. I ran nearly seven miles every other day, swam two miles, did sprints, lifted weights and practiced several styles of martial arts. For those of you who are martial artists, my round house kick could bend double a heavy bag. These are just a few of the exercises that I did on a regular basis. I was strong, fast and could handle myself, until my back, knees, elbows and knuckles started to malfunction. My point? Age and cunning trump youth and strength every time.


----------



## brucehylton

I will be 65 in may and have always been the fat kid. Though I looked soft, I had muscle under the hide and could at one time pack anything I could get hold of up to 500 pounds. All I did was ruin my body. 5 years ago a herniated disc and a couple hernias reared up and bit me hard. I now fight arthritis to all points. This time I felt 292 pounds and 5' 10" was ugly when I looked in the mirror. I like food and losing weight is not something I do well, especially when every time I stand up I sound like a bowl of Rice Crispies and milk. Exercise I have to do fast before I lose the use of my legs on a daily basis. I hate thinking that a woman only has to skip to out run me.


----------



## MetalPrepper

My husband left me...he is insane...I have lost 25 lb and have been a bodybuilder since I was 21...I look damn good...im 56....and have no idea what to do.


----------



## Grimm

MetalPrepper said:


> My husband left me...he is insane...I have lost 25 lb and have been a bodybuilder since I was 21...I look damn good...im 56....and have no idea what to do.


From the picture I've seen of you (past avatar) I thought you were younger than ME! Your ex IS nuts to leave you.


----------



## k0xxx

Forget this. It ain't worth the years of therapy.


----------



## helicopter5472

It seems I have built a sizeable shed, At least one tool is protected....  Will loose it this summer though, don't have much choice after a triple by-pass I must stay in good shape if I plan to carry on a few years down the road....


----------



## FrankW

I am still not particularly slim, but i work out quite a bit


----------



## zracer7

Honestly a good way to lose weight is to have a partner...or in my case- no way in hell my kid brother is going to be bigger than me! Haha. Now that's motivation.


----------



## brucehylton

Yesterday was the end of two weeks of really making sure not to eat over 2000 calories per day. This was tough for me but seems to have paid off some. 17 pounds lost for the month of February and have to admit I can tell the difference and my blood pressure has lowered also.


----------



## BillM

*I'm 65*



Sourdough said:


> Really look, Look closely. Tell the TRUTH to yourself.
> 
> http://westernrifleshooters.wordpress.com/2013/09/20/ammerc-getting-in-shape/
> 
> http://maxvelocitytactical.blogspot.com/2013/09/reality-check-all-gear-no-idea.html


Get naked and look at my self in the mirror ? Really ? Where's the up side in that ?


----------



## oldasrocks

I did this and the mirror gained 5 lbs!

Maybe we should look at each other naked and laugh?


----------



## brucehylton

32 down 12 to go to get under that 250 pound mark. Slowed way down on the loss when I started eating more than 2000 calories per day.


----------

